# Morph WG Photos of Me



## KitKat341990 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the place to post it, if at all, but I'm requesting for any morpher to come out of hiding and take one the task of morphing me to 300 or so lbs? If interested PM me or reply in the thread, I'll provide photos for you to work with.

thanks.


----------



## bobsjers (Nov 14, 2010)

I will be looking forward to seeing a morph. You look great now. But at 300? WOWWW!!!


----------



## Markt (Nov 15, 2010)

KitKat341990 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the place to post it, if at all, but I'm requesting for any morpher to come out of hiding and take one the task of morphing me to 300 or so lbs? If interested PM me or reply in the thread, I'll provide photos for you to work with.
> 
> thanks.



Have you imagined yourself that size? I wonder what it would feel like to grow there...


----------



## KitKat341990 (Nov 15, 2010)

Markt said:


> Have you imagined yourself that size? I wonder what it would feel like to grow there...



Often but unsure about it really. Just wondering what I'd look like under someone's work. 

No takers yet?


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2010)

KitKat341990 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the place to post it, if at all, but I'm requesting for any morpher to come out of hiding and take one the task of morphing me to 300 or so lbs? If interested PM me or reply in the thread, I'll provide photos for you to work with.
> 
> thanks.



I think it might be fun to do a parody advertisement photo comparason, weight-gain instead of weight-loss. Most fun of all if the morph is of high quality.


----------



## KitKat341990 (Nov 15, 2010)

imfree said:


> I think it might be fun to do a parody advertisement photo comparason, weight-gain instead of weight-loss. Most fun of all if the morph is of high quality.



I'm game for that, you doing it or are you just mentioning an idea?


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2010)

KitKat341990 said:


> I'm game for that, you doing it or are you just mentioning an idea?



No, Ma'me, I'm horrible with drawing curves and living creatures, in general. I'm just mentioning the idea.


----------



## KitKat341990 (Nov 15, 2010)

imfree said:


> No, Ma'me, I'm horrible with drawing curves and living creatures, in general. I'm just mentioning the idea.



Oh, okay. Anyone up to it? Im eager.


----------



## Markt (Nov 16, 2010)

this is one morphing artist's work: http://deadprez132001.deviantart.com/#/d32f7w0
There are guys like this that have some solid skills. Not me unfortunately. :blush:


----------



## KFD (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Kat, I would try hitting up someone on curvage. They have subforums specificially directed to morph requests...

KFD


----------



## Tracii (Nov 20, 2010)

I would love to see what you would look like bigger.
Great idea.
I have no PC skills to do that.


----------



## Oirish (Dec 20, 2010)

Deviant art is a good place to check. I sugest looking around for artists whose style you like and sending them a request. Good luck, I'm sure you'd look great


----------



## strathacker77 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd love to do it. I'm in the middle of a move right now but can certainly try to find some time to give it a go. I haven't posted anything publicly, but I am a graphic designer and am pretty good at it. Let's just say this would not be my first time around the block. I can email a "reference" photo if need be )


----------



## fattenthatbelly (Dec 24, 2010)

id be up for the challenge :]


----------



## octodon2 (Feb 14, 2011)

I could try something if you send me some pictures but it might take sometime since im in college


----------



## maxi (Feb 15, 2011)

KitKat341990 said:


> Oh, okay. Anyone up to it? Im eager.



Hey Kitkat,
So, I just sent you a first go at morphing you. Hopefully you like. Not sure I got you up to 300 lbs. But close maybe?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 16, 2011)

Oooo I want to see it!


----------



## imfree (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL, KitKat, forget morphing:doh:, you've had enough time to have put on about 25 lbs IRL!, Just snarkily saying.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 25, 2011)

Any updates? Just curious Kit Kat.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2011)

Tracii said:


> Any updates? Just curious Kit Kat.


Is Kit Kat for real or a troll?


----------



## maxi (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't see any reason to suspect she is. I hope not anyway... I worked for a while on these things...


----------

